# Bad teeth already



## gmauluka (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, Obi is only 15 months old and his teeth are getting in pretty bad shape already. His top front two teeth are starting to get quite discoloured as well as some of his other teeth at the back. 
His daily food is standard dry food and he gets some pedigree gravy biscuits. 
I’ve started to try brush his teeth on a daily basis now and thinking about cutting the biscuits out. Does anyone have any recommendations on what could help as I don’t want him to start having serious problems at such a young age. 
Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it tartar build up?
Normally you don't see discoloration, in the front teeth that young. If the whole tooth is discolored, it's likly from injury.

My dogs have always been given dentastixs daily. June is 8 years old, and her teeth still look good. My vet says "My dogs have the cleanest teeth, out of all the dogs in his practice. "
I do also give them bully sticks, and sometimes bones. But if I cut back on the dentastiks I can see a difference.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I would be concerned if you're already noticing buildup/discoloration.

Kaylee is 2 and I still hardly notice any buildup on her teeth but she gets chews regularly like TR mentioned. My beagle has some more buildup on her teeth but she's going on 10 and most of her teeth are white she just has a little buildup around the gums. I'll probably just end up getting her teeth cleaned later this year.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I second the "its to early" for tartar build up that results in widespread discoloration. usually, there's those brown barnacles near the gum line, but not total tooth discoloration. That's an indication of other issues which should be explored.

Doxy given early in life usually results in discoloration of adult teeth.


----------



## gmauluka (Feb 8, 2017)

One of this back ones are close to the gum but both of his canines are discoloured top to bottom which could suggested and injury then...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully he has no cracks in his canines, and the damage is from heavy pressure. 
Has he had antlers in the past, or one that bites the crate doors?


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

For reference, can you upload a picture? It would help others to know what exactly we are referring to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Would you consider a PMR (prey model raw) diet that includes soft edible bones and excludes carbohydrates?

Unfortunately, 60% of kibble-fed dogs develop periodontal disease and most of the rest suffer from pretty bad tartar, plaque, and staining & discoloration.

In contrast, a PMR diet helps keep teeth white and clean.

Bill


----------



## gmauluka (Feb 8, 2017)

So both sides are the same as the first pic. Apologies for the poor quality on the second, phone wouldn’t focus but can see it’s also quite discoloured. 

I’m open to options Bill so might be worth a try...


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

A PMR diet, were one feeds 10% soft-edible bones (like raw chicken pieces) along with 10% organs (half of that liver and the rest being secreting organs like kidney, spleen (melts), etc, and 80% "meat" (including muscle, skin, fat, connective tissue, etc) helps optimize dental health by the natural scrubbing action of chewing soft bone plus cutting out carbohydrates from the diet.

The latter, removing carbs, has the biggest impact in my estimation. Dogs lack the ability to produce amylase (the enzyme necessary to digest starches/sugars) in their saliva (unlike omnivores such as humans), so those sugars ferment in the mouth causing discoloration, plaque, tartar and eventually periodontal disease.

Dogs fed a PMR diet, in contrast, are famous for having clean white teeth. My V (about to turn four) has great looking teeth w/o the typical staining, having eaten PMR since 8 weeks.

It is important not to feed hard, weight-bearing bones that can crack teeth, but (that caution aside) I'm fully confident you'd see massive improvements should you go this route vs continuing to feed kibble. If it is just not possible to go PMR, I'd attempt to find the highest protein/fat formula possible as a way to reduce carbohydrates (which are unnecessary in a canine diet in any case).

Best wishes,

Bill


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Great pictures! Thanks for that. I hope you get it figured out. Between the photos and the advise given here this thread will be of help to someone down the road too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Having dealt with tooth issues/injuries in my one V and one of my fosters, generally if the whole tooth is changing colour (turning a a bit transparent and turning greyish/pinkish) it is due to trauma to the tooth, not food straining. 

Its hard to tell from the pic, but the canine looks to me like it is a bit grey/transparent. I would have the teeth shown in the pics checked out by your vet. 

Canines are the trickiest teeth to deal with, so hopefully it's nothing major. If there is an issue and it isn't addressed there is the risk of the tooth becoming abscessed, so better to have it checked before there are complications. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

